# Frage zu Servlet getRequestDispatcher



## HirschWiesel (5. Jul 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe mir ein HTTPServlet mit doPost gebaut und habe dort folgendes drin:

Bean1 speichert was.

req.setAttribute("meins", bean1);          
RequestDispatcher ausgeben = req.getRequestDispatcher("Ausgabe.jsp")
ausgeben.forward(req, resp);
Ich weiss wie ich was an eine JSP Seite übergeben kann.

Jetzt habe ich eine weitere Serverpage mit einem HttpServlet gebaut und gebe die Daten mit  out.println usw. aus.
Ich möchte an die Seite auch Daten übergeben und so ansprechen wie bei Ausgabe.jsp. 
Wie kann ich das machen da ich im Gegensatz zu Ausgabe.jsp keinen direkten Pfad habe?

Thx schon mal


----------



## maki (5. Jul 2009)

*verschoben*

In deiner web.xml legst du ein ServletMapping fest, mit diesem Pfad kannst du dann dein Servlet erreichen.

Nebenbei, mit Servlets HTML output zu generieren und auszugeben (out...) ist nicht so gedacht gewesen, denn dafür gibt es JSPs


----------



## HirschWiesel (6. Jul 2009)

Hm, das ist etwas komliziert.

Ich habe jetzt follgendes gemacht, in der zweiten Seite habe ich einen Javabean der meine Daten speichert die er auf der Seite ausgeben soll. 
Der wird beim Start des Servers ausfgerufen und gibt alles über das Servlet aus.

Mein Problem ist nun wie bring meine Daten von der ersten Seite in das Bean und baue die Seite neu auf.

Thx schon mal


----------

